# Can I use 1/4" drywall on a ceiling?



## churchlady

I've got a very large cathedral ceiling area that needs to be drywalled. Those 1/2 sheets are pretty heavy... so is there a reason why I _couldn't _use 1/4" to make a miserable job like this a bit easier? I have to hire someone to do this so in theory it could cut down on the cost for labour too. Your thoughts?


----------



## Scuba_Dave

How far apart are the joists ?
1/2" is good up to 16" as I recall
not sure on 1/4"


----------



## churchlady

FYI Scuba D: They're 16" joists


----------



## jerryh3

Don't do it. If you're hiring a competent drywall person, 1/2" will not be a problem.


----------



## ccarlisle

From a labour cost point of view, it makes no difference. However, 1/4" will sag more and will show depressions etc more than stiffer drywall. Go with 1/2"...


----------



## Ron6519

churchlady said:


> I've got a very large cathedral ceiling area that needs to be drywalled. Those 1/2 sheets are pretty heavy... so is there a reason why I _couldn't _use 1/4" to make a miserable job like this a bit easier? I have to hire someone to do this so in theory it could cut down on the cost for labour too. Your thoughts?


For a cathedral ceiling, you will want to use a drywall lift ,so weight should not be an issue. 1/4" drywall is only good to install over another solid base.
Ron


----------



## Maintenance 6

If this is for the church ceiling in your other posts, you definitely want 1/2". I think you planned on putting insulation above this as I recall. Depending on how much insulation you are loading above this, you may even want to think about using ceiling board, or jumping up to 5/8"


----------



## the carpenter

I think 1/2" ceiling board is REQUIRED if it is to be holding up insulation. If there is no insulation being held up, normal 1/2" is the way to go.


----------



## Bob Mariani

Use 1/2" at least. 1/4" is only used to cover over existing damaged surfaces or built up curved walls.


----------



## churchlady

Thanks for all the input you guys. I was hoping to get away with that 1/4" but it sounds like a bad idea now! Oh well.

PS Maintenance 6: What is "ceiling board"?... Maybe I've been living under a rock but I haven't heard of it.


----------



## COLDIRON

*Rent*

CHURCHLADY

Rent a drywall lift then you don't have to worry about weight as much.

let the lift do the work.

Sorry did not read post #6 close enough, got to check glasses.


----------



## Maintenance 6

churchlady said:


> Thanks for all the input you guys. I was hoping to get away with that 1/4" but it sounds like a bad idea now! Oh well.
> 
> PS Maintenance 6: What is "ceiling board"?... Maybe I've been living under a rock but I haven't heard of it.


Guess it wasn't a sheet"rock" you were living under. It is 1/2" thick drywall that is manufactured to allow higher loading, such as insulation, without sagging. It is lighter, of course, than 5/8", but will still allow you to place a substantial load of insulation per square foot.


----------



## 295yards

Maintenance 6 said:


> Guess it wasn't a sheet"rock" you were living under. It is 1/2" thick drywall that is manufactured to allow higher loading, such as insulation, without sagging. It is lighter, of course, than 5/8", but will still allow you to place a substantial load of insulation per square foot.


Learned something new!

I thought ceiling board was 5/8 drywall :laughing:


----------

